# Computer no longer recognizes phone.



## omfganR32 (Aug 9, 2011)

I can no longer sync my phone with a USB cable to my computer. When I plug it up, it only charges and I have no option of how I want to mount the phone. Halp!


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

I've had this happen and switches USB ports and been fine. You may need to reload the HTC drivers on your computer.


----------



## omfganR32 (Aug 9, 2011)

CharliesTheMan said:


> I've had this happen and switches USB ports and been fine. You may need to reload the HTC drivers on your computer.


Yeah, I switched ports and rebooted both and still nothing. Got a link for the drivers?


----------



## PapaSmurf6768 (Aug 12, 2011)

CharliesTheMan said:


> I've had this happen and switches USB ports and been fine. You may need to reload the HTC drivers on your computer.


Off topic, how's it goin' Charlie? Noticed a lot of the BAMF guys are hangin' around here while the site is offline


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

I have had this issue as well but was at around same time of htc sync update and can't get it to work since. Even tried going back to old sync. And have tried different roms as well.


----------



## omfganR32 (Aug 9, 2011)

00negative said:


> I have had this issue as well but was at around same time of htc sync update and can't get it to work since. Even tried going back to old sync. And have tried different roms as well.


This is so annoying. I reinstalled HTC Sync and then the HTC Sync specifically for the Thunderbolt and it still doesn't recognize my phone.


----------



## rsk2mc (Jul 15, 2011)

It's not the usb or computer, play with the wire going into the phone. Like the connection piece is probably loose, if you have a different cable try it


----------



## omfganR32 (Aug 9, 2011)

rsk2mc said:


> It's not the usb or computer, play with the wire going into the phone. Like the connection piece is probably loose, if you have a different cable try it


But the phone charges when plugged in to the computer?


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

omfganR32 said:


> But the phone charges when plugged in to the computer?


Get a different cable, I have a cable that charges, but won't recognize the driver, and when I use my wall charging cable, it works fine

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rsk2mc (Jul 15, 2011)

Yep it will charge , try a different cable it will work. Or just grab the cable close to the tb port and wiggle it around


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

Had the same problem with my tbolt... Hate to say this but you probably need a replacement phone. Mine suffered from a defective phone microusb port. I did just about everything suggested here plus took it the vzw store with the "defective cable" that worked fine with my droid x and the replacement phone I got. It was not the cable nor the comp or the drivers. Once I got my replacement phone everything worked fine. Seems to be a phone thing.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## pnoozi (Sep 28, 2011)

"omfganR32 said:


> I can no longer sync my phone with a USB cable to my computer. When I plug it up, it only charges and I have no option of how I want to mount the phone. Halp!


Are you using the OEM data cable? Is HTC Sync installed on your PC?

I can't believe someone suggested to jiggle the cable... and that other guy thinks you need a new phone...


----------



## omfganR32 (Aug 9, 2011)

pnoozi said:


> Are you using the OEM data cable? Is HTC Sync installed on your PC?
> 
> I can't believe someone suggested to jiggle the cable... and that other guy thinks you need a new phone...


Yeah, I'm using the USB from the charger that came with the phone. HTC Sync is installed and drivers as well. I have used multiple USB cables and still nothing other than charging. Do you or anyone else have the drivers so I can reinstall?


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

I have tried original cable and another one I had gotten from Verizon


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

Do you use a car dock?
Plugging and unplugging in and out of the dock seems to put stress on the micro port. The contacts maybe getting worn. Mine is starting to have Trouble as well. Mostly due to the dock I think.

Sent while tapping my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning...


----------



## rsk2mc (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes I recommend wiggling the cord. The internal wires come loose. I've gone thru 2 cables , they said those cables fray a lot on the inside


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Problem is, the same cords and phone work fine with my PCLinux laptop. Think mine is Windows drivers related


----------



## omfganR32 (Aug 9, 2011)

ThunderStick said:


> Do you use a car dock?
> Plugging and unplugging in and out of the dock seems to put stress on the micro port. The contacts maybe getting worn. Mine is starting to have Trouble as well. Mostly due to the dock I think.
> 
> Sent while tapping my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning...


Nope, never used a dock.


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

omfganR32 said:


> Yeah, I'm using the USB from the charger that came with the phone. HTC Sync is installed and drivers as well. I have used multiple USB cables and still nothing other than charging. Do you or anyone else have the drivers so I can reinstall?


You should be able to go to he HTC website and find hem or just Google HTC thunderbolt drivers.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## atkohler (Jun 25, 2011)

Have you checked the device manager to see if the computer is recognizing the device? If it is showing up there I would uninstall all drivers and HTC sync via the control panel then restart the computer. Download he most current version of HTC sync(which will install the drivers for you) from WWW.HTC.COM then reinstall and then see if the computer recognizes it. Are you trying to copy files to.the SD card? Is your phone rooted? What ROM are u running? What version of windows are you running?


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

See this ... http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?p=156006

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## omfganR32 (Aug 9, 2011)

atkohler said:


> Have you checked the device manager to see if the computer is recognizing the device? If it is showing up there I would uninstall all drivers and HTC sync via the control panel then restart the computer. Download he most current version of HTC sync(which will install the drivers for you) from WWW.HTC.COM then reinstall and then see if the computer recognizes it. Are you trying to copy files to.the SD card? Is your phone rooted? What ROM are u running? What version of windows are you running?


No, it doesn't show up in device manager and yes, I'm just trying to get a .apk from my pc to my phone because when downloading the theme on my phone it doesn't work, but downloading on my pc, it works. Yes, I'm rooted running the latest CM7. Windows XP.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

"omfganR32 said:


> No, it doesn't show up in device manager and yes, I'm just trying to get a .apk from my pc to my phone because when downloading the theme on my phone it doesn't work, but downloading on my pc, it works. Yes, I'm rooted running the latest CM7. Windows XP.


Way around this is get a drop box account or similar cloud service or get a SD card reader and plug that into your PC then put card back in phone.

Pain I know but is way around it


----------



## atkohler (Jun 25, 2011)

omfganR32 said:


> No, it doesn't show up in device manager and yes, I'm just trying to get a .apk from my pc to my phone because when downloading the theme on my phone it doesn't work, but downloading on my pc, it works. Yes, I'm rooted running the latest CM7. Windows XP.


If it does not show up in device manager then installing HTC sync will not help. you need the computer to recognize it first. Maybe try another comuter and see if it is even recognized. Try other cords. I dont think that jiggling the cord would help but is worh a try. you could just e-mail yourself the apk and download the attachment via Gmail. Maybe Bluetooth pairing would work but is slow, does your computer have bluetooth?


----------



## omfganR32 (Aug 9, 2011)

00negative said:


> Way around this is get a drop box account or similar cloud service or get a SD card reader and plug that into your PC then put card back in phone.
> 
> Pain I know but is way around it


Yeah, I finally got a drop box account and did it this way. Thanks for the help!



atkohler said:


> If it does not show up in device manager then installing HTC sync will not help. you need the computer to recognize it first. Maybe try another comuter and see if it is even recognized. Try other cords. I dont think that jiggling the cord would help but is worh a try. you could just e-mail yourself the apk and download the attachment via Gmail. Maybe Bluetooth pairing would work but is slow, does your computer have bluetooth?


It's probably my computer. Apple has my macbook pro, so I'll give it a go on it once I get it back. Thanks for your help!


----------

